# BowLife HSC / $1,000.00 Tournament, West Monroe Louisiana



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

The BowLife HSC range will be set up during the ASA Pro/Am in West Monroe Louisiana. This is a Hunting Simulation Challenge using a computer operated 3d popup range. The shooter will shoot from Muddy treestands that will be Approximately 1 1/2' off the ground. The shooter will need at least 5 arrows, 2 rounds of 5 targets will be shot for a 10 target score! The High score at the end of the weekend will be the winner, there will not be a shoot off..Bring Your Hunting Bows!!!!
This will be an Amateur only tournament.

On site entry fee: $40 or 
Preregister at BowLife.com $30

Entry fee includes 2 practice rounds (10 targets)
1 scoring round (10 targets)

1st $1,000 ( min 25 shooters)

2nd, 3rd, 4th will be based on overall shooters.

Bowlife.com

HSC


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

.....


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I went on the bowlife website and couldn't find any information on the West Monroe shoot. Can you give more details? I was wanting to preregister, but couldn't figure it out. Can you sign up again after your initial round? If so, how much does that cost? Are the targets known distance? What is the max and minimum yards the targets could be? As you can tell, I'm interested.


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

The website is being updated sorry for the delay we have been at the Ky NASP tournament this week. all new info for the West Monroe tournament will be up by tomorrow night..

Yes, you will be able to try and better your score, this will be $10.00 for a 10 target score. We will use your highest 10 target score.

Yardage between 15-40 yards

Yes this event will be known yardage..


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## gklr (Nov 1, 2003)

Will everyone be in same class or will you have a youth class?


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

This event will be one class, our goal is to have a big cash prize.. However if we have alot of interest for a youth class we will have one..with prizes to Reflect interest level..


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I did notice, on your website, it said there will be a top 16 shoot off, but on here you said no shoot off. High score wins.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

what times will the shoot be running? and is semi pro considered amateur class? I would really like to shoot it, I love pop ups


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

bowsrd said:


> I did notice, on your website, it said there will be a top 16 shoot off, but on here you said no shoot off. High score wins.


The West Monroe shoot will be high score. We are using this event to see what interest there is in this type of tournament. We welcome feedback .. I like the shoot off, but not sure how many will want to wait around..


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

VAN DAM said:


> what times will the shoot be running? and is semi pro considered amateur class? I would really like to shoot it, I love pop ups


We will be set up ready to shoot allday Friday and Saturday...as long as we have daylight and shooters ... 

Yes, semi pro can shoot but there will be a Handicap System.. Semi pro round setting will be 8sec per target, Amateur classes will be 12 sec. I should reword Amateur only, to Semipro/amateur only.

We want to make this a fun and exciting event, with big payouts..ill take the information gathered from this event and adjust the format for Future events.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

That sounds awesome! The bowlife guys and gals are great people! See ya'll then!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

BowLife HSC said:


> We will be set up ready to shoot allday Friday and Saturday...as long as we have daylight and shooters ...
> 
> Yes, semi pro can shoot but there will be a Handicap System.. Semi pro round setting will be 8sec per target, Amateur classes will be 12 sec. I should reword Amateur only, to Semipro/amateur only.
> 
> We want to make this a fun and exciting event, with big payouts..ill take the information gathered from this event and adjust the format for Future events.


Who going to run the event....the women of BowLife......I might shoot then, they are so sweet and have great smiles


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

bhtr3d said:


> Who going to run the event....the women of BowLife......I might shoot then, they are so sweet and have great smiles


Well Someone has to pull the arrows!!!


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

If anyone is interested in shooting this event let me know with a post and what your ASA class is...thanks.


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

BowLife HSC said:


> If anyone is interested in shooting this event let me know with a post and what your ASA class is...thanks.


Yes, K45.


----------



## gklr (Nov 1, 2003)

We will have 2 shooters shooting young adult, and youth that want to shoot.


----------



## kempcrete (Jun 26, 2011)

Gonna try and shoot it also. Open A but bringing my hunting rig. Sounds like a blast


----------



## gunnertrip50 (May 11, 2010)

Is there a bow speed limit? ASA scoring Rings? If there is a shoot off when is it going to be. With all the different classes and the ASA pro/am everyone's first priority, shoot off sounds fun but a little out of reach. Thanks


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

gunnertrip50 said:


> Is there a bow speed limit? ASA scoring Rings? If there is a shoot off when is it going to be. With all the different classes and the ASA pro/am everyone's first priority, shoot off sounds fun but a little out of reach. Thanks


There is no speed limit, and yes ASA scoring except for the 12 we will be using the center ring for the 12,no 14, for the shoot in West Monroe there will not be a shoot off, high score wins.


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

Just signed up on the bowlife website.


----------

